# b13 coilover conversion



## perufus (Apr 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a coilover conversion kit from ebay for my 94 sentra XE and I did receive installation instructions. has anyone installed these using stock struts? I NEED HELP, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!: confused:


----------

